# Unknown Brown Fish



## Etak (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a tank from some people who were moving and unable to take their fish with them. It has this one brown striped cichlid that the dad of the family said came from the assorted tank at Petco or Petsmart, because he and his wife let their two toddlers pick out whatever fish they thought were pretty. :? This also caused them to end up with a weird combination of fish. 
Here are some pictures of it...


























Any help would be much appreciated. I don't want to end up killing these fish. 
Also, I've had the tank for a while now and just recently realized that there's a lot more to these guys than I'd ever imagined.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

We need a better picture with more light, body shape I'd say zebra, but the brown makes it hard to I'd. Side picture up close would help .e help you better.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

Definitely some sort of Mbuna hybrid. Is it in the tank with the Angel? Once he/she gets established, expect more aggression.


----------



## Etak (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for replying! The guy who gave them to me said that the unknown cichlid and black angelfish had been in there for months without problems, and I've had them for a few more months... I don't see how either of them could get anymore aggressive, unless I added more hiding spots for them to claim. Still, I'll watch out for it. I'll try to get a better picture next time the brown one is being sleepy.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Mbuna seems to be of the Tropheops type.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Noki has a good point, if we had a better picture.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

cichliddoc said:


> Noki has a good point, if we had a better picture.


I'm curious if this fish is in a bowfront tank. Sometimes the curved glass can distort the proportions of the fish.


----------



## Etak (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope, the tank is flat, StructureGuy. I think the pictures all come out bad because I just don't have a good camera (phone). 
I've been trying, and this is the only good picture I could get of him/her.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Still not positive, but my first thought was Pseudotropheus crabro (AKA Bumblebee), and this most recent pic reinforces that it is at least part bumblebee. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Ebi Omer (Dec 13, 2013)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Still not positive, but my first thought was Pseudotropheus crabro (AKA Bumblebee), and this most recent pic reinforces that it is at least part bumblebee. In my opinion, anyway.


+1


----------



## MudbugnLouisiana (Nov 28, 2002)

I agree with nmcichlid. That looks like a bumblebee cichlid. The other fish is an Angel. Those two fish should not be together. Both require totally different water qualities.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

It does look like a Pseudotropheus Crabro, But it does have that Tropheus Face, But I can also see some Zebra, or Kenyi What ever it is, It is a Hybrid IMO


----------



## Etak (Dec 9, 2013)

MudbugnLouisiana, I found a new place for the angelfish yesterday.  He wasn't getting nipped by the brown fish, but I have been worried about stressing all the fish by trying (and being unable) to meet all their needs.


----------



## Etak (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking at pictures of p. crabro and a few different species of tropheus. It definitely has that flat tropheus face. If I find a species of tropheus that looks like it could have offspring that look like my fish with a bumblebee, I think I'll have my correct answer. 
I couldn't figure out how to edit my previous post to add this onto it, but I see the edit button on this one. Huh.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Etak said:


> Looking at pictures of p. crabro and a few different species of tropheus. It definitely has that flat tropheus face. If I find a species of tropheus that looks like it could have offspring that look like my fish with a bumblebee, I think I'll have my correct answer.
> I couldn't figure out how to edit my previous post to add this onto it, but I see the edit button on this one. Huh.


Don't Look At Tropheus, Look At Tropheops (Note The "-ops" At The End). Tropheus Are Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids, While Tropheops Are From Malawi And Are Much More Likely To Be Hybridized With Other Mbuna. Look Specifically At Tropheops sp. "Olive" For One That Has Similar Markings To Yours.


----------

